# PCMCIA WLAN Karte - RTL 8185



## oldputz1990 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich muss als erstens sagen, dass ich noch nie vorher mit Linux gearbeitet habe.

Auf meinen alten Laptop (600mhz, 128mb Ram) habe ich vor kurzem *Ubuntu 5.04* installtiert.

Die neueren Distributionen schafft der Laptop einfach nicht.

Nun habe ich hier eine Bigtec WLAN Karte:
http://www.bigtec.de/big104.php

Chipsatz: Realtek RTL8185L

Von der Realtek Seite habe ich mir den Traiber für Linux gedownloaded.


So, nun bin ich hier, und weiß nicht wie ich den Treiber installieren soll.
Muss ich da NUR den Treiber installieren, oder auch sonstige Netzwerk Tools?


Der Laptop hat momentan keine Internet Verbindung (Kein Ethernet).

Ich habe schon nach Tutorials gesucht, aber die meisten sind kompliziert, oder einfach nur für neuere Distributionen.
Hat zufällig jemand ein passendes Tutorial für mich?


Danke!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juni 2009)

Ich wuerde dazu raten anstelle des hoffnungslos veralteten Ubuntus das aktuelle Xubuntu zu installieren. Dann hast Du Unterstuetzung fuer aktuelle Hardware, Updates und sparsamen Resourcenumgang.


----------

